# Marshmallow



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

ok, won the bid, so he'll be on his way soon from thailand, my wifes first betta, (and a really nice ct at that), here's marshmallow!


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

He's beautiful!


----------



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

thanks, we can't wait for him to come home!


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

YEA! I am so glad to hear you won! Marshmellow is so pretty! I can't wait to see "live" pictures of him!


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

newfishmom said:


> YEA! I am so glad to hear you won! Marshmellow is so pretty! I can't wait to see "live" pictures of him!


Agreed! Congrats on winning the bid!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

its great that you won I just know he's going to a loving home


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

thanks everyone!


----------



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

he got here yesterday fresh in from thailand, i was sooooo excited! now the pix. (i'll take some better ones when i'm not so excited lol)
he's suuuper white, it's difficult to take pix with the flash, i'll have to get some during the day of him.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks like he's grown quite a bit since his first picture ^-^ Nice, long tail now.


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

Woww i love that color!!!


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

He's so shiny! He's absolutely beautiful... I love him! Glad you finally got him in


----------



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

thanks! oh, and he's not the only one that came in  he came with another smaller ct male. i need a name for the 2nd one.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Wow!!!!



kingbetta said:


> thanks! oh, and he's not the only one that came in  he came with another smaller ct male. i need a name for the 2nd one.


Get some pics please!:-D


----------



## Behind Blue Eyes (May 30, 2010)

Wow, so beautiful!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i never seen such a beauty im so jelouse why do other people get better bettas? but i love mine still


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sooooooooo beautiful. Me want!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

He's sooo pretty! Totally jealous!

:nicefish:


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

Lol he matches the name ;P


----------



## officialdees (Feb 1, 2010)

Omg he so beautiful


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

with flash he looks like hes glowing


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Nice! Is it hard/costly to bring in a fish from another country? Ok, dumb question, or course it's expensive but how much does the transhipper/shipping usually cost?


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thats a beatiful fish! glad to see its going to a good home 




Sarada said:


> Nice! Is it hard/costly to bring in a fish from another country? Ok, dumb question, or course it's expensive but how much does the transhipper/shipping usually cost?


I was thinking about getting one once my tank is perfect... the guy i was talking to said it usually cost about $20 or sometimes more for shipping


----------



## rainbetta (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow! He is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Awesome name choice! He's gonna luv his new home!


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

nice betta. blindingly white lol


----------



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

thanks everyone


----------



## AquaWarrior (Jul 13, 2010)

wow awesome dude


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

*jaw drop* me want... lol lucky!


----------



## AquaWarrior (Jul 13, 2010)

He is Glowing! Quite literally!


----------

